# Aspire Pegasus - Help!!!



## Nicholas (28/10/16)

hey @Silver if this is in the wrong section please move it, thanks

Okay so i bought an aspire pegasus from vapeking fourways yesterday and there is just one thing that is grinding my tits quite a bit. 

i opened it up today to put my griffin on and its just not sitting flush, it seems to be the 510 on the mod thats skew a bit, now its working fine but this is messing with my OCD. 

can anyone confirm if this is all of them or just a defect on mine.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/10/16)

This looks like a defect, i would return it if i was you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

